
Help test this facebookIM. what do you think? - rokhayakebe
http://apps.facebook.com/IMessenger
======
yubrew
"Page not found" as of 9:43am EST

------
rokhayakebe
You just add the app and ask a friend or two to do the same, then you can test
it.

